
Apple’s New Privacy Tech May Pressure Competitors to Better Protect Our Data - dabber
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602046/apples-new-privacy-technology-may-pressure-competitors-to-better-protect-our-data/
======
profeta
(paid) article just sugar coat the fact that those companies have devices that
phone home for every user interaction.

